# motorable



## Dirsa

Example sentence/context:
Whereas existing tracks in this terrain are normally motorable for the majority of their length.

---------------------
Hola:

¿No sé si está bien traducirlo como carrozable?

Gracias.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, Dirsa!
He encontrado esta definición:

mo·tor·a·ble [ mṓtərəb’l ] 

adjective  

U.K. suitable for driving on: being a suitable surface on which to drive motor vehicles 
www.onelook.com

Si no encuentras la palabra exacta, lo puedes explicar. "Carrozable" me suena muy raro; creo que sólo se usa en Ecuador y Perú.   Si tu traducción es para estos países, es correcta.

Saluditos.

EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

Dirsa said:
			
		

> Whereas existing tracks in this terrain are normally *motorable* for the majority of their length


Mientras que las vías/carreteras existentes sobre este terreno son, en la mayor parte de su trayecto, usualmente/normalmente *transitables*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## toboto

¡Qué buena solución, Laura!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Mientras que las vías/carreteras existentes sobre este terreno son, en la mayor parte de su trayecto, usualmente/normalmente *transitables*.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



El problema es que una persona o un animal también pueden transitar, y aquí estamos hablando de vehículos...  
Dirsa es de Perú, y "carrozable" es perfecto:

carrozable. 

 1. adj. Ecuad. y Perú. Dicho de un camino: Destinado al tránsito de vehículos. 
□ V.  
 vía carrozable 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados 

Un saludito.

EVA.


----------



## toboto

Yo creo que si estamos hablando de una carretera y decimos "transitable", se da por entendido que pueden circular los vehículos por ella. Si no, matizaríamos "transitable a pie, a caballo, en bicicleta, etc."

(con todos mis respetos para la voz "carrozable", que aunque esté en la RAE, jamás la he oído por aquí)

Just an opinion


----------



## EVAVIGIL

toboto said:
			
		

> Yo creo que si estamos hablando de una carretera y decimos "transitable", se da por entendido que pueden circular los vehículos por ella. Si no, matizaríamos "transitable a pie, a caballo, en bicicleta, etc."
> 
> (con todos mis respetos para la voz "carrozable", que aunque esté en la RAE, jamás la he oído por aquí)
> 
> Just an opinion



Yo tampoco la he oído, pero Dirsa es de Perú. Si la traducción es para su país, es correcta.  
En cuanto a transitar, no estoy de acuerdo con la necesidad de matices. Pero, como tú bien dices, es sólo mi opinión.  
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

toboto said:
			
		

> ¡Qué buena solución, Laura!


Muy amable, Toboto. Gracias.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Dirsa

muchas gracias 

la traduccion de transitable segun la real academia....es:

transitable. 

 1. adj. Dicho de un sitio o de un lugar: Por donde se puede transitar. 

bueno para mi al decir motorable se refiere al tránsito de vehiculos a motor , ya que hay vehiculos como son la bicicleta, burros , caballos,etc que no usan motor.... y que transitan por la carrtera.

passability es transitabilidad.


muchas gracias por sus opiniones a todos!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Dirsa said:
			
		

> muchas gracias
> 
> la traduccion de transitable segun la real academia....es:
> 
> transitable.
> 
> 1. adj. Dicho de un sitio o de un lugar: Por donde se puede transitar.
> 
> bueno para mi al decir motorable se refiere al tránsito de vehiculos a motor , ya que hay vehiculos como son la bicicleta, burros , caballos,etc que no usan motor.... y que transitan por la carrtera.
> 
> passability es transitabilidad.
> 
> 
> muchas gracias por sus opiniones a todos!!



Totalmente de acuerdo, Dirsa.
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------

